# Splitting 1 Workout Into 2



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is the work to be done:

Temo & VO2max intervals. 1 hour sweet spot 88-93% FTP. Then, 20-30 minutes endurance 56-75% FTP. Then, 2X20 minutes at threshold 100% FTP. 10 minute recovery between. Then, 30 minutes at endurance pace. Then, 6X3 minute VO2 max >110% FTP. 5 minute recovery between efforts.

Does it matter (adaptation wise) if you do the SST and 2x20's in the morning then do the VO2 work in the afternoon? As opposed to completing the entire workout in one session?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Is be surprised if you could complete that workout all at once without any trouble. Think about it, that's a 4+ hour ride with 3 one hour chunks that would each make a taxing workout on their own. I'm guessing it's an Allen kitchen sink workout, and the idea of those is that you complete them in one shot for maximum effectiveness, but you'd still get pretty good training effect if you split it up.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't want to get hung up on that workout per se. Put a different way, how does a 4 hour 200 TSS ride differ from two 2 hour 100 TSS rides separated by 5 hours? Assume the rider is able to reach target power for each situation. 


Perhaps I'm asking something that can't be answered. Or is just a function of increased long term fitness but, except for the week end, I don't have many 4+ hour blocks of time to do 1 work out. Two 2 hour blocks is much more manageable though.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Perhaps I'm asking something that can't be answered.


 Not entirely.



> Put a different way, how does a 4 hour 200 TSS ride differ from two 2 hour 100 TSS rides separated by 5 hours?


As far as the impulse-response model (ctl, tsb) goes, there isn't much difference and in the real world you'll gain fitness from both options [edit]. By splitting the rides you'll be fresher for more total time and be able to do harder workouts (if thats what you're going after). By doing it all at once you build endurance and work the energy systems associated with long rides (if thats what you're after). 

A few months ago there was a thread on two a days that covered most of this.


----------

